# Tv Cabinet/Snake Enclose



## Kc_read (Jul 7, 2012)

So I live in a small house so furniture layout/design is an important factor, my new project is going to be snake enclosure/tv cabinet

I know what i want in my head just want to take a few things into consideration.

-I have a surround sound system and their is a subwoofer that does sit close to will it cause any discomfort having the vibration so close to the enclosure?
(I realise they can't hear sound)
-If so will having some sort of foam padding under the woofer and cabinet base lower disturbance enough to keep my favourite little guy

If it doesnt work I will just get an Exo Terra Terrarium and sit it next to my couch


----------



## shadowpuppet (Jul 7, 2012)

Was wondering the same thing when I was thinking about doing a.tv cabinet/enclosure


----------



## lyndahh (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I know this doesn't answer Kc_read's post but I'd just like to just post up how I turned my Tv cabinet into an enclosure. So i bought this Cabinet off ebay 
View attachment 258228

We placed stoppers in the fornt so we can be able to placed a custom glass piece at the fornt (With silicon), The glass was laminated glass so if the glass was to shatter it would hold and not fall into peices.
We opened up the top, placed hinges to allow to open and close. He also placed a wooden peice of wood to allow the lid to stay open (as a stopper) as you feed them food change water ect. On the top of the lid we placed a 2ft Light fixture for UV tubes and 2 ceramic batton holders. With the wires, it ran from the top to the bottom and to cover i placed a 3D Background. The end result looks beautiful, and it didn't cost too much. 
Cabinet 50 
UV light fixture 30 dollars (Non reflectors standard from bunnings its about 50 dollars for the Reptile One reflector, I beleive you should get the reflectors to maximise UV light in the enclosure)
X2 cermatic light bulbs ( I got mine online for 15 dollars each prewired for approx 40 with postage from the internet, From the pet store it would be 30 dollars for prewires ones each so 60 ) - If you know a sparky you can get the ceramic batton holders for 5 dollars each and wire yourself)
Glass - 40 dollars for the laminated about 700mm by 900mm
Hinges/screws/Pine wood for stoppers, ect - approx 40 - 50. 
If you wanted thermo stats etc it all varies. 
View attachment 258229


----------



## saximus (Jul 7, 2012)

None of your pictures worked Lyndahh.

Yes it most probably will affect the animal. They are basically deaf (although technically not) but they are super attuned to vibration. People have had stories of them going off their food due to large vibrations from a sound system. Even padding wouldn't really make much difference in my opinion. Having said that though, you might be lucky and end up with a chillaxed animal that doesn't care about it. It's not a definite outcome either way.


----------

